# I'm back!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow..i just looked and haven't been on here since mid november! Things have been so crazy around here we almost completely sold out of our goats..only 3 left right now. Now we are looking to start over and make a new herd but we arent sure what breed we want yet..any suggestions? I'm definately keeping a few boers and my one little pygmy (well I guess he isn't so little..) anyway its good to be back!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome back Sara

So what breeds are you considering? What are your plans?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks stacey!
I'm considering sticking with the boers. I don't really want to get back into pygmy's or lamanchas. If I decide to get full sized dairy goats again..i want a breed that is really friendly and gentle because we have little kids around here a lot. Since I show with 4-H around here there really arent that many nigi's so I probably don't want to start breeding them at this point.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome back. I always heard that the Lamanchas were friendly and gentle. I also heard that Saanens are the calmest of the breeds, but I guess each goat is different. Good luck in your search.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks peggy! LaMancha goats really are friendly and gentle but the earless-ness kinda bothers my family haha they dont like them. The only thing i don't like about the saanens is i like color in my herd


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oberhaslis are gentle and they have color (but only come in one pattern) and do have ears.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back my fellow Hoosier :greengrin: .....wondered where you have been!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Stacey- I thought about them but we only have one family showing them and they moved so I would be competing against myself 
Thanks Denise! It's good to be back!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome back Sara!!! 

I think you should consider any breed that you like and narrow it down and then make a final decision. Make sure to do what you want, not anyone else. Let us know if you figure out what breed you're going to go with!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome back Sara :wave: 

Toggs are fairly sweet but have that one pattern with varying shades from "mud" to "mahogany". They can be MASSIVE too :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! I really like the Obers but i'm not sure yet. My boers are still tugging at my heart haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks guys! I really like the Obers but i'm not sure yet. My boers are still tugging at my heart haha


 I know what you mean... about the boers...they are tugging at mine also..... :laugh: :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

haha yeah! Getting rid of all of them was terrible! I only have two boers right now..


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Stacey - Oberhasli's do come in Black as well, However only acceptable in Does.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you ever considered some of the heritage or less popular breeds like Spanish, Kiko or Savanna? I love my Boers but have considered starting a small heritage Spanish herd being from the Southwest and all. I came across the Savanna's which seem to be very similar to Boers but all white http://www.savannahassociation.com/


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I would also recomend a heritage breed, though I do love me Boers and Kikos.

Look into the San Clemente Island Goats- critically endangered.

http://www.scigoats.org/


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, if I wasnt planning on showing I would definately consider those but because of the shows I think I should stick with the more peopular breeds.


----------

